# New member: TT-RS



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey guys... long time reader, first time poster. Figured I might as well make my introduction now. Here's my TT-RS. I picked it up in December and have been loving the hell out of it ever since. I traded in my 2009 Cayman S on the TT-RS and couldn't be happier with my decision. Here's a quick overview of my thoughts...

*The specs:*
Suzuka Gray Pearl, Titanium package wheels with black leather interior. Options are pretty basic: sports exhaust and heated seats. I skipped the MMI/navigation package because, frankly, I really wasn’t that impressed with it -- it's nowhere near as good as the MMI in my wife’s A5. I’ll be searching the aftermarket for a good replacement with nav, etc. and hopefully end up with a far better system.

*The review:*

I absolutely love all the little exterior improvements that really make this car worthy of the RS badge. This car has gotten a ton of looks in these first couple months, and I’ve even had two separate occasions of people catching up to me on the highway to snap a pic (never had that in my Cayman S). The Suzuka Gray color is outstanding. In photos it often comes off looking white, but once you see it next to anything white in color, you realize just how different it is. Luckily, it was parked next to a white R8 V10 in the showroom so I could really get a nice idea of the contrast. The colors in this paint drastically change depending on light conditions from a white to silver/gray to a blueish hue. It’s really a fantastic color and I couldn’t be happier with it. And, to me, the titanium wheels really set the whole package off. Where I was truly sold on the exterior looks was when I ended up parking it right next to my Cayman S after the test drive. Seeing them side-by-side, the TT-RS just seems to have so much more ‘presence.’

The interior: Typical Audi perfection. The seats are extremely comfortable and supportive. They’re not quite as snug as the sport seats in my CS were and I do move a bit during tight corning maneuvers, but since this is a daily driver, I’m actually quite pleased with the increased room for comfort. I’m a fairly big guy at 6’3” and feel as though there is a bit more headroom than my CS and lots more leg room. The flat-bottom RS steering wheel is also a fantastic piece. It’s nice & thick and feels just right in my hands. In all, the interior of this car makes for a much better touring car than my CS did -- I should note, realizing the CS was never meant to be a tourer, I never had any problems using the CS for long trips; it’s just that the TT-RS is that much better suited, and I figured it’s helpful to compare them, since they’re both pretty much in the same market.

The performance: It’s quick -- surprisingly quick. The TT-RS feels substantially quicker than the Cayman S was – particularly because, on paper, it is. There’s minimal turbo lag both accelerating quickly from a stop or even freeway passing/cruising. However, when the turbo does spool up, it absolutely kicks. Even under ‘normal’ driving, the TT-RS also builds speed so effortlessly. It’s easy to stray into triple digit territory without actually knowing it.

And then there’s the sound – oh that luscious i-5 sound. From its low rumble at idle, to the way it bellows on the way up to redline, this car has the most intoxicating sound of anything I’ve ever driven (well, except for my buddy’s Ferrari 360!). I just recently performed the "flapper mod" and figure that should keep me happy for another couple months -- until that isn't good enough anymore and I have to find something aftermarket .

I like that the Sport button sharpens throttle response, but not nearly to the degree that the Sport Chrono did in my CS. The TT-RS sport mode is much more liveable for everyday city/highway driving. 

The handling is pretty much on par (so far) compared to the Cayman S. There is just so much grip available with this car, it’s ridiculous. Now, I’m admittedly far from an expert driver, but the RS instills so much confidence that it’s just silly. It’s really a point & shoot sort of experience. The steering feel, is extremely light and almost luxury car-like at slow speeds and really firms up nicely when the speedo needle starts to climb.

Sorry for the long-winded review – I haven't seen much in the way of "reviews" on here and just wanted to give my thoughts. In doing so, I’m sure I’ve also missed a few items here and there. Please feel free to ask any questions and I’ll be more than happy to answer.
*
Cliff notes:* It’s awesome.

Now for some eye candy...


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Welcome! Thank you for your review!


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Welcome to the pack! We all continue to howl with joy everytime we drive.

The pictures are incredible. Even though the car is a little bit German ricer, it's photogenic in just about any setting.




krenshaw said:


> ...but the RS instills so much confidence that it’s just silly. It’s really a point & shoot sort of experience...


This has been one of the RS's biggest praises and critiques. Do you find the RS is less 'involved' or 'visceral' compared to the CS?

N-joy the car. It only gets better from here on out.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Outstanding pics, absolutely love the first one


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

i am partial to the last pic. both the car's profile and the overall composition. but when you have your initials on your work followed by the word photography, well... we will all be afraid to post our own pics now


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Great observations and spectacular pics. :thumbup: Welcome to the club.


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

jpkeyzer said:


> Welcome! Thank you for your review!


Thanks very much -- my pleasure (really!).



mageus said:


> Welcome to the pack! We all continue to howl with joy everytime we drive.
> 
> The pictures are incredible. Even though the car is a little bit German ricer, it's photogenic in just about any setting.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much!

I howl and have caught myself giggling like a little schoolgirl when I hit the throttle sometimes.

To answer your question, I do feel that the RS is a bit less 'visceral' compared to the CS. The Porsche just felt a bit more "mechanical" in every way -- from engine noise (still love a flat 6) to shifter feel and steering response. I have to admit, the electronic steering takes some getting used to in the RS. But, I don't find the experience any less involving at all -- as in, I don't feel like I'm missing out on anything, just because the ride may be a little less firm. 

The only thing I really truly miss about the Cayman is the midengine layout -- one for the superior balance and two because it was just awesome to hear & feel the engine just inches from my ear. It really makes for a great driving experience. However, I just need to hit the throttle in the RS and let the turbo spool and hear that I-5 roar and all is forgotten  



JohnLZ7W said:


> Outstanding pics, absolutely love the first one


Thanks -- it's one of my favorites too.



LongviewTx said:


> i am partial to the last pic. both the car's profile and the overall composition. but when you have your initials on your work followed by the word photography, well... we will all be afraid to post our own pics now


LOL... Thanks for the compliments! But PLEASE continue to post pics -- you can never get enough RS 



Black BeauTTy said:


> Great observations and spectacular pics. :thumb up: Welcome to the club.


Thanks very much! I really appreciate the warm welcome. 

I'm looking forward to sharing the experience with you guys and learning more about ways to improve this little beastie even further.


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

A few more pics for you guys...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

superb pics! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Nice pics! What camera setup are you using for most of those?


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

Great photos!

I agree with your comparisons of the CS and TT RS.

I've posted similar impressions on AZ and AW.

Congrats and enjoy the new ride.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

krenshaw said:


> ...I just need to hit the throttle in the RS and let the turbo spool and hear that I-5 roar and all is forgotten...


Remove the engine bay gasket at the base of the windshield. It's just there for NVH. Then you'll really hear the engine. And when the turbo blow-off goes, it's sweetness!


----------



## kozani (Dec 28, 2006)

What does NVH stand for Mageus?


----------



## Talawa (Oct 24, 2004)

kozani said:


> What does NVH stand for Mageus?


NVH=Noise, VIbration & Harshness

Car manufactures are generally concerned about reducing NVH.


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

Axel1 said:


> superb pics! :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks very much! Cheers man...



Marty said:


> Nice pics! What camera setup are you using for most of those?


Thanks! Most of these were shot with my old Canon 300D and 75-300mm f/4-5.6 lens. I'm looking to upgrade the camera body soon though.



TT--AUDI--S4 said:


> Great photos!
> 
> I agree with your comparisons of the CS and TT RS.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much! Great to see another CS owner here -- you clearly have good taste in cars  



mageus said:


> Remove the engine bay gasket at the base of the windshield. It's just there for NVH. Then you'll really hear the engine. And when the turbo blow-off goes, it's sweetness!


Interesting idea... I'm sure that lets in plenty of sound!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Holy cow, you have mad skills with the camera! Make sure you bring that to the G2G for some unbelievable group shots. We can cover the rainbow with this G2G. :thumbup:


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Holy cow, you have mad skills with the camera! Make sure you bring that to the G2G for some unbelievable group shots. We can cover the rainbow with this G2G. :thumbup:


Thanks man! You know I'll be bringing the camera with me for sure -- group shots, rolling shots, whatever... Should be pretty awesome.


----------



## Riz1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Congrats - a copy of my car. Great choice, Suzuka is a really unique color. I skipped all the extra stuff also. Best of luck - enjoy.


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

Riz1 said:


> Congrats - a copy of my car. Great choice, Suzuka is a really unique color. I skipped all the extra stuff also. Best of luck - enjoy.


Thanks Riz! I guess I have to say, you have superior taste in automobiles.


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

*Since you all seem to enjoy the pics... here's a few more!*

Temp was over 55 degrees here today... just had to take a drive this afternoon!

The car is filthy. So, I'm naming this set, "dirty little beast." :lol:

Hope you all enjoy...





















































[/QUOTE]


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

krenshaw said:


> Temp was over 55 degrees here today... just had to take a drive this afternoon!
> 
> The car is filthy. So, I'm naming this set, "dirty little beast." :lol


Guilted into attempting to wash mine this afternoon, after my friends nicknamed it "Dirty Girl"

55 degrees not quite warm enough for me to wash it- try again when it hits low 60s Friday…or find someone else to do it. Instead I drove it, windows down, music blaring for another 75 miles - just passed the 1100 mile mark.

Awesome photos btw!


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

redz9269 said:


> Guilted into attempting to wash mine this afternoon, after my friends nicknamed it "Dirty Girl"
> 
> 55 degrees not quite warm enough for me to wash it- try again when it hits low 60s Friday…or find someone else to do it. Instead I drove it, windows down, music blaring for another 75 miles - just passed the 1100 mile mark.
> 
> Awesome photos btw!


Thanks!

You know, I was going to go out and wash mine a few times now -- but every time it warms up we just get more rain/showers in the forecast. So, I figure my time is much better spent driving.

I think you definitely chose the better activity yesterday too -- gotta have fun with the dirty girl :laugh:

I can't believe that I actually just crossed 3,000 miles yesterday. And she's still getting better w/ every mile.

Oh, and at least I've managed to keep the engine bay relatively clean...


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

krenshaw said:


> Thanks!
> 
> You know, I was going to go out and wash mine a few times now -- but every time it warms up we just get more rain/showers in the forecast. So, I figure my time is much better spent driving.
> 
> ...


I am now driving my kid to and from school every day so that I don't have to get back early to swap for the Touareg and then back again. Looks from the other parents .....Priceless! And it's the only way I'm going to get past 1500 before summer at the rate I'm going. Road trip to DC this weekend should help. Best part - going it alone so I can drive as fast as I want without terrifying a passenger, and listen to music full on. 

Had it out on the PA Turnpike the other day and opened it up - AWESOME! Like you said, gets better with every damn mile. And I grin like a fool as I watch the cars behind me getting smaller and smaller as I wave out the window


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

redz9269 said:


> I am now driving my kid to and from school every day so that I don't have to get back early to swap for the Touareg and then back again. Looks from the other parents .....Priceless! And it's the only way I'm going to get past 1500 before summer at the rate I'm going. Road trip to DC this weekend should help. Best part - going it alone so I can drive as fast as I want without terrifying a passenger, and listen to music full on.
> 
> Had it out on the PA Turnpike the other day and opened it up - AWESOME! Like you said, gets better with every damn mile. And I grin like a fool as I watch the cars behind me getting smaller and smaller as I wave out the window


^^ Awesome... now that's dedication!

I'm still amazed at what a beast this little car is. I had her out on some twisties today and it just pulls so effortlessly when you get on it coming out of a corner. I literally laughed out loud a couple times after the boost hit :laugh:


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

*A quick pic from today's lunchtime run*


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

A couple quick pics from this weekend's drive!


----------



## Spectro28 (Jan 22, 2012)

krenshaw said:


> *The specs:*
> Suzuka Gray Pearl, Titanium package wheels with black leather interior. Options are pretty basic: sports exhaust and heated seats. I skipped the MMI/navigation package because, frankly, I really wasn’t that impressed with it -- it's nowhere near as good as the MMI in my wife’s A5. I’ll be searching the aftermarket for a good replacement with nav, etc. and hopefully end up with a far better system.



Awesome car.

Have you found a suitable replacement infotainment system??

Thanks!
Marc


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

Spectro28 said:


> Awesome car.
> 
> Have you found a suitable replacement infotainment system??
> 
> ...


Thanks Marc!

I honestly haven't even put in the effort to look at infotainment yet. It's probably lowest on my list of priorities as far as mods go right now. I have a feeling my checkbook is going to take a beating after visiting AWE during the Northeast G2G, so I'm holding out on stereo & sat/nav upgrades just yet.


----------



## ati2ud (Mar 5, 2012)

krenshaw said:


> I skipped the MMI/navigation package because, frankly, I really wasn’t that impressed with it -- it's nowhere near as good as the MMI in my wife’s A5.


awesome, that is the info I was after. Thanks for the comparison and review

-drew


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

ati2ud said:


> awesome, that is the info I was after. Thanks for the comparison and review
> 
> -drew


No problem at all... glad I could help out.



Here's a couple pics from today's drive. I probably should have taken advantage of the nice weather to wash her up -- but what fun is that?! I'd much rather be driving


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

*Snapped a few more pics yesterday evening.*

For those that enjoy the photos...


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

krenshaw said:


>


Great pix, it is my fav - from a fellow 'fun' clicker.

Great review on the car...I have had mine almost 3-yrs; 37k miles and I still giggle on each excursion/outing. A very underated usable car indeed.


----------

